# Boarding Kennel Recommendations in the Rugby Area?



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

A friend of mine is going away in a couple of weeks time, just for the weekend, and they need to find somewhere to board their GSH. I haven't used anywhere myself as such and so wondered if anyone had any recommendations either in or around the Rugby area.

Many thanks,
Louise


----------

